# Worst/Funniest Character Names of all time



## jontherev (Mar 30, 2007)

It's probably been done before, but here we go.  I'll start off with a character name so sick and twisted that it took two people to think up.  Let me preface this by saying that I have no issues with those of homosexual persuasion, and this is not meant to be defamatory towards them in the least...ok, here it is...

Dildo Faggins the hobbit, er, halfling rogue

Another pretty funny name from a campaign a friend of mine played in was a pair of fighters named Bargin and Bashem.

Also, I once had Noldor Elf Wizard in a rolemaster campaign named pElvis.  I originally wanted play him as a bard (hence the name), but decided against it and kept the name to taunt the DM.  He retaliated by giving a cursed belt to the party, which he of course put on...and suddenly became a woman!  Much to the DM's chagrin, I decided to stay female even though I had a wish left on a ring, and then changed the pc's name to Elektra since electricity was her main element.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 30, 2007)

I had Gnick O'Thyme, the Gnome Swashbuckler in 2e (F/T)


----------



## Jacob the Impaler (Mar 30, 2007)

I named my first four characters after the Ramones.

One of my players plays dwarves with the last name "Dongwarbler", and we had a bard named "Teat". We're all in college, too.


----------



## sjmiller (Mar 30, 2007)

Many, many years ago I was DMing a party through _The Slave Pits of the Undercity_.  They came across cages of slaves which they managed to free.  As they let the people out the party asked each former slave their name and occupation.  As a quick guide, I was rolling 3d6 for Intelligence and picking occupations based on that.  After about 6 or 8 people I rolled a 3.  Without even stopping to think I said, in my best cartoon idiot voice, "My name is Hey You and I'm a slave."  About ten minutes later we all stopped laughing....


----------



## Richards (Mar 30, 2007)

My brother was DMing a friend of his through some solo adventures, and his friend said he wanted two NPC companions: an assassin (AD&D 1E campaign) and a cleric.  So, my brother complied, with an assassin named "Findor" and a cleric named "Keepor," who snagged up all of the decent loot every single time.

Johnathan


----------



## Slife (Mar 30, 2007)

Smith Black, the blacksmith


----------



## Shadeydm (Mar 30, 2007)

For the old TSR game Star Frontiers there was a PC race called Dralasites that were basically giant amoebas and my buddy had one named Chops Dribbledrops. I still smile when I think about it.


----------



## sckeener (Mar 30, 2007)

Not a character name per se...but I once gamed with a DM who's god of thieves was called Brett....

somehow I could never bring myself to worship Brett god of thieves....

just too lame.  

The DM said it had been a player that had made it to godhood....whatever....


----------



## Theron (Mar 30, 2007)

It was for a superhero game:

Omni-All

The player thought it sounded great.  Everyone else thought it sounded like a cleaning solvent.


----------



## pawsplay (Mar 30, 2007)

I played an abjuration specialist named Mister Mittens, who was probably insane and talked to himself using a pair of mittens as puppets.

I've played with a Malkavian vampire named Asten Martin.

Lanolin the elf ranger.

"Rick" the Sugar Ninja. That is, a shugenja, only pronounced with more skill.

Our Marvel Super Heroes team was sentenced to die by Sentinel after we named ourselves The Unstoppable Cat Basket, Interdimensional Cosmic Flower Pot Miracle Chick, and Bob the Spiny Guy. "A Sentinel???" "Err, I meant, four Sentinels." "Wha.... ???"


----------



## Mighty Veil (Mar 30, 2007)

Dragon Stomper, the CE Half-orc PSI Blade, a PC in one of the current games.
Blink 142, a mini-boss villain in a champions game whos powers was that of a brick.
Poundcake, a one encounter villain from a MSH game whos power was super strength.


----------



## Cryndo (Mar 30, 2007)

Not exactly an RPG name, but on one of my characters on EverQuest, I wasn't in a creative mood so I selected Random for my name and was stuck with Budiaq.  Well, since I didn't have a better idea I kept that name.  Upon hitting level twenty, it was time to pick my surname and it hit me.  Shun.  Budiaq Shun.  

It became a game for me after that.  I'd pick random name and try to think of a silly surname by level twenty.  My next character was Mattin.  Now, I always called him Mattin with a short a sound, my real life friend would ask me if I was gonna log on Mattin, but he said it with a long A.  Well, being a Druid, I thought Season was an appropriate last name.  When my buddy saw me in game it took him about two seconds before my phone rang.  He still laughs about Mattin Season even though we haven't played in years.


----------



## boerngrim (Mar 30, 2007)

In one of my past gaming groups we made a side hobby of corrupting the well thought out names of my friend Bob's characters. He really put a lot of thought into it, and we had a lot of laughs. Here's a couple of samples.
We were playing a Waterdeep based campaign and Bob came up with Malakai Hawkwinter. Our corruption: Massengill Dorkweener
Bob's Shadowrun rigger: Bedliner
Our corruptions: Bedwetter, Flatliner, Mister Ledbetter...
It seems stupid now, but it made us laugh at the time.


----------



## boerngrim (Mar 30, 2007)

Cryndo said:
			
		

> Not exactly an RPG name, but on one of my characters on EverQuest, I wasn't in a creative mood so I selected Random for my name and was stuck with Budiaq.  Well, since I didn't have a better idea I kept that name.  Upon hitting level twenty, it was time to pick my surname and it hit me.  Shun.  Budiaq Shun.
> 
> It became a game for me after that.  I'd pick random name and try to think of a silly surname by level twenty.  My next character was Mattin.  Now, I always called him Mattin with a short a sound, my real life friend would ask me if I was gonna log on Mattin, but he said it with a long A.  Well, being a Druid, I thought Season was an appropriate last name.  When my buddy saw me in game it took him about two seconds before my phone rang.  He still laughs about Mattin Season even though we haven't played in years.




Hm I once ran a female  Erudite Necromancer named Halotabuti.


----------



## boerngrim (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh Gawd! I almost forgot my friend Lance's Minotaur fighter in our Spelljammer campaign, Marl O' Boro. Lance smoked Marlboros. Lance's quote " Marl kills things good."


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Mar 30, 2007)

Tem Ashlied, human barbarian (hint: anagram).

Then there was Red, the fox familiar ...


----------



## Mallus (Mar 30, 2007)

My current characters:

M&M2e: *Joseirus*, the Egyptian God of Mexican Wrestling. 

Some related deities from the same pantheon, which is sort-of from the future: Ramon-Ra, Juanubis, Chaluptah, and Vespa, the Roman Goddess of Motor Scooters.

D&D: *Plundarr*, the (Airship) Pirate-Barbarian, usually dressed in a loincloth, cape, and tricorne hat. 

And coming soon, in a M&M2e/Deadlands hybird: *Super Soldier Sailor June*, a young girl raised to be a psychic assassin by military scientists who though it was funny to expose her to nothing but Magic Girl anime.


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 30, 2007)

Well, the best name story is probably from a short-lived game in which an NPC nicknamed the bad-tempered drow ranger "Stabs" after she told him she'd kill him if he gave her a stupid nickname. She did. And the rest of his household. So much for the module! (I went through two PCs in that game, Diabedes the Hexblade, and Xylophon the Cleric of Death & Suffering.)

I had a sorcerer named Willard, named after I decided his familiar would be rat.

I've had two PCs named Pete, one a Cleric, one a Favoured Soul. They were brothers in a minor noble family from the far side of the kingdom, where all the men were named Pete after the area's #1 export (and all the ladies were named after cheeses, the area's #2 export.)

I had a half-ogre fighter (and implicit illegitimate daughter of Pete the Cleric) named Deadora Lìve.

I've considered but discarded Scott Paper and Harold "Don't Call Me Harry" Balzac.

Right now I'm running Bors Sohn von Peter (which literally means "Bors, son of Peter") through the SCAP; he's the scion of a disgraced noble family (implicitly disgraced by Pete 1 or 2) and he's mentioned in-game that he has a sister named Natasha.


----------



## Presto2112 (Mar 30, 2007)

A paladin named Rathorn.  The player pronounced it "Ra-thorn".  Everyone else pronounced it "Rat-horn".


----------



## the_mighty_agrippa (Mar 30, 2007)

We once convinced a doofus player who always played paladins to play a Solamnic Knight named Jenal Thalia.

That said, we had a few other standouts...

Heimlich Manuviere, swashbuckler
Figgle de Fey, gnome illusionist
Dagg Nabbit, dwarf battlerager
Arman Hammerbrand, cleric of Moradin
Ukla Damok, minotaur
Sypph'llynz, goblin psion and Stains, his dog
Nipples Akimbo, a Japanese tranvestite hitman/woman/thing in Shadowrun
Grandma Moses and Warhol, immature radioactive samurai slugs in the ol' TMNT game


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 30, 2007)

Shadeydm said:
			
		

> For the old TSR game Star Frontiers there was a PC race called Dralasites that were basically giant amoebas and my buddy had one named Chops Dribbledrops. I still smile when I think about it.




And I had a player of the same race use "Humphry Bubblegart". Must be the race.   

-DM Jeff


----------



## sniffles (Mar 30, 2007)

I generally hate deliberately jokey names, but it seems to be irresistible to make fun of names in my group. 

One of my fellow players just started a new character named Conshru. First everyone misunderstood, so when he said "Conshru" we thought he said "Conshu" and we responded, "Gesundheit!"   

Then I suggested we could just call him Con. "C-O-O-O-N-N-N!!!"

We had a one-off game once in which my PC was a halfling rogue named Jolyon Roger, aka Jolly Roger. 

I also once ran a mutant in an Omega World campaign. She was covered in fur, so I dubbed her Firble. 

We've never done it, but someday my fiancee and I want to run barbarian PCs named Strongar Thanyoo and Wanda Bullstrength.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Mar 30, 2007)

Peregrin Bitterleaf.

Then there's some character names from Diablo 2 Characters: An Amazon named MachineHead (yes, for a time she was "Slayer Machinehead" and if this universe contained any narrativum at all, she would have shot arrows of gold and other Heavy Metals) and another Amazon (specialized on bows) called Stalinorgel.

That last one is from the same guy who called his sword in D&D "Hans the Guardian"

A wizard's name I use from time to time arose from a typo: Verions (someone wanted to write version, and I thought Verions sounded good for a wizard)

A druid had to name his (dire elephant) animal companion:
"I call him Claude"
"Like Van Damme?"
"No, not 'claude' - 'K.L.O.T'"
Crude name for a crude animal, trained to stomp on halflings

And we had quite a lot of names that were corrupted by the players - we drove one player/DM nuts by changing his (N)PCs' names.
There was Orlin Thabbar who became Ornithopter.
Okxavidus we only called "Oxi" (or "Oxyclean", follwed by some jokes about some cleaning agent. The fact that this character fell into a stream of faeces in the sewers in our very first adventure ever doesn't help)

Some names got corrupted not because they sounded bad, but because their characters stank. To this day, "doing a Zed Copp" means completely losing at everyhing, after a blackguard named Zed Copp who had the most rotten luck I ever saw: He was beaten up by old ladies, violated by dwarves when he lay on the street, and a lot of other unpleasant things. The only big save he ever made was the one he wanted to fail: When he had enough of the character and wanted to kill himself (which never worked, though the DM was being difficult there), the DM finally took pity on the poor player and sent a Cosmic Flash of Death down at the blackguard. And the blackguard made his save. Evasion. Too incpometent even to die.   


Do people count? One guy from a gaming group I used to play in is called "Moo" because he played a minotaur once.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 30, 2007)

I once played a halfling named Gram, which my brother and friends always thought was hilarious. 

For some reason, anytime my group played thieves we always gave them stereotypical epithets rather than real names, like "Silent Whisper," "Nightmask," etc.


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 30, 2007)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=128202


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 30, 2007)

Come to think of it, I'm tempted to name my next PC Hastur, just because I know how my DM and I would play it.

"Hi, my name is Hastur."
"Hastur?"
"Hastur."
"****!"


----------



## Slife (Mar 30, 2007)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Tem Ashlied, human barbarian (hint: anagram).



Which of these is it?

A MILDEST HE
A HELM DEIST
HASTED MILE
HALTED SEMI
MASHED LITE
DEATH'S MILE (or DEATH SMILE)
HATED SMILE
DEAL ME HITS
HI, MAD STEEL
HAMLET DIES
LAMEST HIDE
SLAM - HEED IT
LAST DIME, EH

Oh, of course.  MET A SHIELD


----------



## EyeontheMountain (Mar 30, 2007)

One of my players has thought up a couple of amusing names

Other than 'bob ' but we will not go into that

Hydro, who calls his rapier 'foil'
Ailkilya A dwarven Battlerager
Munch the Dragon Kin. A half-dragon warrior (Take out the dragon part)


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm currently playing a human monk raised by demon-fighting orcs (the Ghaash'Kala in Eberron). My name's Shump Duggit.


----------



## VoidAdept (Mar 30, 2007)

Slife said:
			
		

> Which of these is it?
> 
> A MILDEST HE
> A HELM DEIST
> ...




Meatshield! 

A guy I gamed with in college once played a melee fighter who dual-wielded a pair of longswords who would simply wade into his foes and slice away. He named him Prokto Zylex.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Mar 31, 2007)

VoidAdept said:
			
		

> Meatshield!




Teh Winna!


----------



## Doctor DM (Mar 31, 2007)

For Star Wars I had a bounty hunter named Ba'dass.

Two friends had Miles Away the gnome illusionist and Barst of clan Ool, the dwarf.


----------



## lazarus1020 (Mar 31, 2007)

I had a group of characters playing an upstart thieve's guild and one player decided he was gonna be called "The Master" and never use his real name. Needless to say he failed to live up to his name and was dead in the streets long before the others.

I played with a guy named Gary, who we all called Bones, due to his love of dice.  He played a cleric named Justin Case.  He was fond of saying, " I'm the cleric Justin Case."


----------



## Oryan77 (Mar 31, 2007)

When the wizard known as Bud the Weiser heard a local noble was hiring a party, he misunderstood what the guy meant by "party". Next thing he knew he was miles deep in a cavern running from orcs & dodging traps. It wasn't what the thought he was signing up for.


----------



## Oryan77 (Mar 31, 2007)

lazarus1020 said:
			
		

> he was gonna be called "The Master"



I went to high school with a black guy named Master. That was his real first name. Yes, his mom did that for a reason


----------



## Nifft (Mar 31, 2007)

Oryan77 said:
			
		

> I went to high school with a black guy named Master. That was his real first name. Yes, his mom did that for a reason




Last name Bates?

 -- N


----------



## Thunderfoot (Mar 31, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Last name Bates?
> 
> -- N



I knew a guy in the Air Force who's last name was Bates, I called him Master all the time. (I was in the Army BTW - so it was all the funnier when I said it.)  I went to a multi service school and he was our class leader, so if he had to give an order or the ops of the day, when he would fiinish and ask if we understood, we would all answer "Yes, Master Bates!" - much to the amusement of our instructors.


----------



## Slife (Mar 31, 2007)

Wee Jas.

Yeah, I know she isn't a character, but I honestly can't take a god of death with so silly a name seriously.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Mar 31, 2007)

When I was about 10 we had a party that consisted of six characters named 'George'.  No last names, just George - the DM got a little frustrated when he asked "What does George do now?" and we would all try to answer at once.  Eventually we became George I, (the First), George II, etc.  
Little did we know that George Forman was monitoring our game sessions for names for his children. :/

I once had a bard played with an Indian background (as in turbans and Ghandi) named "Hoonka-Hoonka Burnahn Lahv".  The other member of the party offed him for some reason.


----------



## Jin_Kataki (Mar 31, 2007)

boerngrim said:
			
		

> Oh Gawd! I almost forgot my friend Lance's Minotaur fighter in our Spelljammer campaign, Marl O' Boro. Lance smoked Marlboros. Lance's quote " Marl kills things good."




How werid I too smoke Marlboros and my next Characters first name is Marl.  Marl Erlanian Forsythe.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 31, 2007)

One guy I played with had a Battlerager named Rancid Bloodstain.


----------



## khyron1144 (Mar 31, 2007)

These were all characters that I at least created with the intention of playing and most of them have seen actual play:

Hrothgar Odinson (barbarian)
Stig Thothson (wizard)
Euclid Euler Pythagoras e pi i (geometer)
There's Antimony Arsenic Aluminum Selenium and Hydrogen and Oxygen and Nitrogen and Rhenium (sung very fast to the tune of "I Am The Very Model of a Modern Major General") (alchemist)
Kevin Phillips Bong (Bong sounds kind of like a bell-ringing tone) (Lizard Man Fighter)
Pyro Fire-flinger (fighter)
Kublai Khan (fighter)
Verix Dwarf-stomper Gnome-boiler Halfling-crusher Elf-slayer Man-killer (half-orc Fighter) (at least party inspired by a First Quest article in Dragon, by Roger Moore (I think))


----------



## MarkB (Mar 31, 2007)

I have a backup character who I've never quite managed to work into a game yet. He's a half-orc bard with ranks in Perform (slapstick), who wears really big shoes and clownface make-up.

He's called Krusky the Klown.


----------



## Gerion of Mercadia (Mar 31, 2007)

Two different players came up with a couple of character concepts.  I allow My PC's to declare their own Height and Weight within the possibilities of the random chart -

Concept 1 -

"Tiny" - Half-Orc Barbarian w 20 str, height 6'10" 433lbs - Intimidate skill chosen.  Player had a job as a bouncer at a bar, with an identical nickname.

Concept 2 -

"Brottor Ungart" - Dwarven Cleric; pun deliberate.


----------



## jasin (Mar 31, 2007)

We have Jumbo Picante (gnome cleric) and Hugh "the Man" Mann (human fighter) in our current AoW game.


----------



## Jolly Giant (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm not much for joke names, but I have used a couple. First there was the elven bard Sivle Artanis, who even had Skill Focus in Perform (Song). The joke was lame enough that no one in the group realised it was a joke name!   

In our current campaign, I wanted to play a character with no discerning features; someone who could blend in more or less unnoticed in situation. I wanted a name that went with that theme, something utterly normal like john Smith. Since we're playing in the world of Conan; which I'm not all that familiar with,  I asked the GM for a name that was very common in our part of the world. He said 'Abu', and without a thought I said 'Ok, my character's name is Abu Graib.' At least it's easy to remember.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Mar 31, 2007)

A player in a former group had a cavalier named "Ruel Dragonslayer".  Said character was commonly referred to as "Drool Wagonslayer".

Another player made up a cleric called Hismanol of Sudafed.


----------



## Jesus_marley (Mar 31, 2007)

6'7" human fighter - Neander the Tall


----------



## FEADIN (Mar 31, 2007)

Trying to translate funny words from French to English....

Outami (monk) from: "Ou tu as mis", in French, "Where did you put it", in English, during the character creation the player lost something and was searching for it.

More difficult:

Prunelle de Mesieux (wizard) from: "Prunelle de mes yeux"= "Pupil from my eyes", very good word in French.
Note "Prunelle" is also a kind of fruit in French (Sloe in English).

Marl de Boro, nickname "Klop", as the sound of his unarmed attacks (fighter/monk).
Note: Klop (in truth:Clop) is a slang word in French for cigarette.


----------



## FEADIN (Mar 31, 2007)

Jesus_marley said:
			
		

> 6'7" human fighter - Neander the Tall




Very good)))
Valid in French!!!!


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Mar 31, 2007)

jontherev said:
			
		

> Dildo Faggins the hobbit...




funny, I knew a guy who ran Dildo Longbritches.


----------



## Merkuri (Mar 31, 2007)

In our recently finished WLD campaign we had fun speaking to an insane derro named Amoxonyl.  The DM let slip at one point that he hadn't expected to have to name a derro, and when we started interrogating it he glanced around his desk and named it after the first thing he saw: his hand cream.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 31, 2007)

Slife said:
			
		

> Wee Jas.
> 
> Yeah, I know she isn't a character, but I honestly can't take a god of death with so silly a name seriously.



Especially when it's pronounced "Wheeeeeeeeeejes!"


----------



## Doug McCrae (Mar 31, 2007)

Jim Death - elven fighter/magic-user
Short Norman - hobbit warrior
F--kface - ogre mercenary in Warhammer 40K

Superheroes
------------
The Human Pinball
Captain Explosion
Captain Christian (along with his arch-rival, Captain Koran)
Zap!
Miss Cybermiaow - catgirl cyborg


----------



## Someone (Mar 31, 2007)

We had one party (nod D&D) with names like Thomas Turbate (the only one that could be translated to English) and others like Helena Nito Delbosque, Armando Guerra Segura, Jhonny Mentero, and Franco Jones.


----------



## Templetroll (Apr 1, 2007)

Helen Highwater, the Hobbit Hooker  

I once told my DM I was going to play "a serious gnome".  Things went well until he asked what his name was - Jedediah Bumblebutt, and his mule, Amaryllis

The Great Wazoo!  He was a human illusionist and ended up having his personality put into a Wand of Wonder in the DM's campaign.

we found an intelligent oyster that was once someone's familiar - he was named Rockefeller.

One DM had a bard named Idontaknow!


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Apr 1, 2007)

*Mount of Destiny?*

I don't have any funny character names, but I am naming my PC's battle goat:

Capricious G

-Samir Asad is the Master Exploder​


----------



## Moon-Lancer (Apr 1, 2007)

I had a monk named Lin Shao and yes I love Kongfu and Kongfu the legend continues.


----------



## Jesus_marley (Apr 1, 2007)

I had a thief in 2e named Fingers or rather several characters. His original incarnation was as a NPC but I loved the name so much that every thief I played for 2 years had "fingers" in the name somewhere. Became a bit of a running gag.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Apr 1, 2007)

The big villain in our current campaign calls himself "Natas Ino"


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Apr 1, 2007)

*Adventuring Companies (x2)*

I'm proud to host games for the:




 

and







​


----------



## eric mcloins (Apr 1, 2007)

Heck, just take a look at my username...

eric mcloins - human swashbuckler (a la 2e)   

I also played a carribean-style canibal monk called "Two Running Dogs".
Of course everyone called my character "Three ****ing Cats", but that's another thing.   

I had a player who played a minotaur named "Rrrrrr"....


----------



## hong (Apr 1, 2007)

I'll always remember a friend's character: Herc Stormbringer, master of chains. He once rolled for random properties for his intelligent spiked chain, obtaining "special purpose: destroy plants". Fear Herc Stormbringer and his mighty weed whacker!


----------



## BV210 (Apr 1, 2007)

sniffles said:
			
		

> . . . but it seems to be irresistible to make fun of names in my group . . .



One of my players consistently butchers the other characters names. A fighter named Ahmose is now called "Almost", and our deceased sorcerer Easttuth was christened "Izzy."

As for punny names, I once ran a group called "Coal Black and the Short People." The party was led by a drow cleric and the rest were made of gnomes, dwarves, and even an uldra.

Oh, and either I or my brother had a monk named Adidas (way back in 1e).


----------



## hong (Apr 2, 2007)

Slife said:
			
		

> Wee Jas.
> 
> Yeah, I know she isn't a character, but I honestly can't take a god of death with so silly a name seriously.



 She's not so bad. You should see her brother Hugh.


----------



## Imruphel (Apr 2, 2007)

Am I the only DM who specifically targets poorly named characters for an early death (that is, after the players ignore my very specific pre-game warnings)?


----------



## Talath (Apr 2, 2007)

I played a half-orc fighter/barbarian named Krotch the Defiler.

He lived up to his name, defiling a brass dragon, a displacer beast, and a few other monsters I cannot remember.

That was the best three games. Evar.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 2, 2007)

When I first got into gaming (my freshman year of high school - '91) I created my very first character for AD&D 1st edition, a thief named Picpoc Oploc. Thank god I've gotten more creative with my character names since then.


----------



## robberbaron (Apr 2, 2007)

I had a 1e Ranger called Araldite, son of Armalite and a Gnome Illusionist called Bundleby.

Also, I had a character in a sci-fi game called Genevieve d'Arreau, nickname 'Poison'.


----------

